# Why Do Boobs Turn Some Men on, and others Not?



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Deleted For Privacy Reasons.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

You likely had experiences while growing up that caused your brain to make a connection between the female breast and sex. It's hard to know what it was because I don't know your life well enough, it could be as simple what tv you watched as a kid and whether breasts were treated sexually on that or if another body part was treated sexually. Could also have things to do with your first crush, or your mom.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Easy. Preference. 

Closed thread.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Men who are into boobs were breastfed longer. :lol


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Highly unlikely that that has anything to do with it. The baby wouldn't associate breasts with sex, it would associate it with food, comfort, safety.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't understand guys who like small boobs. All my life I've seen every guy say they love big boobs. It became the normal thing to me and I kinda understand them. But now lately I've talked to a few guys who said that B/C is perfect, and D cup is too big. Lmao, what? Where did you guys come from?


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Aribeth said:


> I don't understand guys who like small boobs. All my life I've seen every guy say they love big boobs. It became the normal thing to me and I kinda understand them. But now lately I've talked to a few guys who said that B/C is perfect, and D cup is too big. Lmao, what? Where did you guys come from?


Those men like very thin women I'm guessing.


----------



## cris2433 (Jan 20, 2015)

I had a friend that liked small butts lol


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Guys who like big boobs are poor. Really? :stu How on earth did they come with figures like these?
> 
> What do you guys think about this stuff?


I've noticed that it's mostly poverty stricken places / countries / communities that are into butts, not boobs.

Personally I don't understand the butt thing. Because it makes me think of toilets, farts, etc.


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

Shameful said:


> Those men like very thin women I'm guessing.


Yeah cus only thin woman can have small boobs lol.:no


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

mezzoforte said:


> Men who are into boobs were breastfed longer. :lol





LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> I was breast fed. But if that was the reason then tech. Every man should be a breast man, because Breast feeding is the most natural way to do it. Many say it is still the best for the baby. At least that was the last I heard.


So that's why I'm not too concerned with boobs. I wasn't breastfed at all.

Ps. I don't really believe this theory.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Some people like Yorkshire puddings and some people don't.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> Men who are into boobs were breastfed longer. :lol


Not true. I was never breast fed.:b


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm the latter. Boobs aren't really a turn on to me. They're nice when they are natural and well formed and I even like playing with them, but they don't make me feel sexual or aroused. For me, it's hips, butts, and legs that get me going.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> That's a mystery to me too. I listened to guys talk in the locker room. Some like breasts and some like legs, etc. But why? That's what this thread is about. Trying to figure out "why" to all of this stuff.


This is a no brainer. Preference. As easy as that. Some men prefer the breasts to be firm. The bigger the breasts, the more they are going to sag, so the bigger the turn off.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I think you can over-analyze this to death. I think it's just all about preference. For myself, I love boobs, but I get really turned on by thighs, hips and booties, bellybuttons, the way the small of the back leads into a beautiful bottom, I have a thing for blue eyes, and sometimes blondes. Boobs are very, very sexy, very attractive, but not at the top of my list for whatever reason.

Ask a hundred different guys and you'll get a hundred different lists of what does it for them. If you want to go all Freudian and say that almost every single thing that happened in childhood or infancy is somehow related to sex, then go for it. I think that's way over-thinking things.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Boobs are only nice if they're perfect which is extremely rare. There's so much room for error that I don't even bother paying attention to them. Most nipples are gross on top of that. 

IMO Face>bum>Feet

Legs are nice too.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Funny thing, the only female nudity I can recall seeing in person (in early adolescence, no less) was breasts but I'm not really partial to that part of the anatomy. I'm more of a leg lover. Feet, especially, and it's something I discovered as an adult, very suddenly. It was literally like 'hey... soles can be pretty hot...' and I've had this fetish ever since.


----------



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)

Because choice, choice, choice, and preference! Jk.. That explains nothing.

I wouldn't be surprised if the following is a significant factor:

*"Results indicated that lower financial security was associated with a preference for larger breast size"*

Resource Security Impacts Men's Female Breast Size Preferences
http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0057623


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

They all want mommy.

Really though, idk.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

The same reason some people are into a fetish while others aren't, it's complicated when it comes to what turns people on and you certainly can't pinpoint the reasons.

As for size, irrelevant to me, it's all about shape.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

When you've figured this one out OP, try explain why some people love feet, tattoos or Louie CK.


----------



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)

TicklemeRingo said:


> try explain why some people love





TicklemeRingo said:


> feet


"According to Ramachandran, similar mechanisms might explain bizarre phenomena such as foot fetishism [...]: for since the brain area for the genitals is right next to the feet, crosstalk may arise"
http://www.kringelbach.dk/Preprint_Beagle_BodilyIllusions.html



TicklemeRingo said:


> tattoos


For those who love them, they are an extroverted way to establish being unique.



TicklemeRingo said:


> Louie CK.


One of the first to brutally insult his own children in his act. Relieves subconscious tension about being a good parent at the behest of potentially more immediately enjoyable activities. He eventually became a media critic darling, which boosted his popularity.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

@will22 - um...I was joking :|


----------



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)

TicklemeRingo said:


> @*will22* - um...I was joking :|


Actually you are right, you have an avatar of Ringo as a simpons character, so everything you say must be taken as 100% goof.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

@*will22* - There's a good boy :rub


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> What do you guys think about this stuff?


 In my case, I think it might have something to do with being bi. I like butts and thighs far more than boobs. Though I do enjoy big, saggy boobs with large nipples, I don't really look for them on every woman. If she has a pretty big butt and thighs and a nice face, boobs will be the last thing I care about.

I've always been into butts and legs/thighs. But even though I'm bi, I'm not really much into really masculine butts or legs.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

Shameful said:


> You likely had experiences while growing up that caused your brain to make a connection between the female breast and sex. It's hard to know what it was because I don't know your life well enough, it could be as simple what tv you watched as a kid and whether breasts were treated sexually on that or if another body part was treated sexually. Could also have things to do with your first crush, or your mom.


Or evolution... I think this is a plausible theory (below).



> Attraction to breasts "is a brain organization effect that occurs in straight males when they go through puberty," Young told Life's Little Mysteries. "Evolution has selected for this brain organization in men that makes them attracted to the breasts in a sexual context, because the outcome is that it activates the female bonding circuit, making women feel more bonded with him. It's a behavior that males have evolved in order to stimulate the female's maternal bonding circuitry."





> Recent studies have found that nipple stimulation enhances sexual arousal in the great majority of women, and it activates the same brain areas as vaginal and clitoral stimulation. When a sexual partnertouches, massages or nibbles a woman's breasts, Young said, this triggers the release of oxytocin in the woman's brain, just like what happens when a baby nurses. But in this context, the oxytocin focuses the woman's attention on her sexual partner, strengthening her desire to bond with this person.
> 
> In other words, men can make themselves more desirable by stimulating a woman's breasts during foreplay and sex. Evolution has, in a sense, made men want to do this.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Aribeth said:


> I don't understand guys who like small boobs. All my life I've seen every guy say they love big boobs. It became the normal thing to me and I kinda understand them. But now lately I've talked to a few guys who said that B/C is perfect, and D cup is too big. Lmao, what? Where did you guys come from?


I like different sizes, I like small too, I've seen some females who are almost flat chested and I like that too, this female is so attractive to me with her breasts sticking out like that


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't even know how long I was breastfed for, or even if at all, though I assume I was. It's just not a conversation you would have with your mother, it seems to me. How would it go? "Hey mom, remember back when I used to suck on your titties?" I don't think so.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

probably offline said:


> They all want mommy.
> 
> Really though, idk.


:agree


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> I agree with you. Breast size doesn't necessarily make a female more or less beautiful. Really tall girls turn me on too. In my brain it seems like things are numbered. "If I can't get this woman shape, then I'll go for this woman shape etc." At the end of the day it's the personality that completes the deal.


I don't know about that, I wouldn't want to have a fat girlfriend, I just like females, there are some breasts I don't like like if they are too big


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Some are gay..


----------



## cris2433 (Jan 20, 2015)

U can't have sex with boobs


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

I don't know how reliable this source is. :stu

_Pic removed_ 


> ...according to searches on _Removed_ and _Removed_, is that butts reign supreme in the U.S., South America and Africa, while boobs are more popular in Europe, Asia and Oceania.
> 
> Curiously, the breakdown seems to have something to do with proximity to the equator, with hotter climates preferring butts, and more frigid climates going for boobs. Is this possibly due to some genetically-embedded instinct to motorboat them for warmth? (Hint: no.)


It could also be that places that tend to lack social welfare are into butts. Also places with a lot of African heritage, because it seems almost all of Africa prefers butts, and that could account for parts of Latin America and the USA.

Obviously there's the waist / hip ratio thing that men are attracted to. But I also remember reading about a butt / waist ratio, taken from the side profile. I can't find the article now though. From memory, it agreed with the above, in that people with African heritage liked the side butt - waist ratio to be the most pronounced compared to other ethnicities. Also, it's the ratio that matters, not the actual size.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

^ That graph makes sense. I honestly don't care *that much for breasts and their size. I can admire breasts, even if small, but only as the part of the entirety of the form of the person. Butts on the other hand can be an attracter.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

Maybe advertising that you have ample reserves of gluteofemoral fat (fat on butts / thighs that's needed for offspring during pregnancy) becomes more crucial in places where life tends to be brutish and short.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

wrongnumber said:


> I don't know how reliable this source is. :stu
> 
> It could also be that places that tend to lack social welfare are into butts. Also places with a lot of African heritage, because it seems almost all of Africa prefers butts, and that could account for parts of Latin America and the USA.
> 
> Obviously there's the waist / hip ratio thing that men are attracted to. But I also remember reading about a butt / waist ratio, taken from the side profile. I can't find the article now though. From memory, it agreed with the above, in that people with African heritage liked the side butt - waist ratio to be the most pronounced compared to other ethnicities. Also, it's the ratio that matters, not the actual size.


Their mention of the equator makes a lot of sense. I think people find breasts sexual mostly because they're taught that breasts are sexual and private. Areas where women often don't cover their chest will likely fetishize breasts a lot less than areas where women are always covering their chests. Because there really is nothing inherently sexual about breasts, they're no more sexual than men's chests. So it's all social conditioning.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> I wouldn't trust a porn site to give accurate information.


I think logging the most popular searches based on location is accurate, because it's pretty simple. I'm not sure their conclusion is accurate.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

If boobs don't turn you on, you're not a man. You're a cat or something.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

Shameful said:


> Their mention of the equator makes a lot of sense. I think people find breasts sexual mostly because they're taught that breasts are sexual and private. Areas where women often don't cover their chest will likely fetishize breasts a lot less than areas where women are always covering their chests. Because there really is nothing inherently sexual about breasts, they're no more sexual than men's chests. So it's all social conditioning.


I don't think it's just cultural:



> Recent studies have found that nipple stimulation enhances sexual arousal in the great majority of women, and it activates the same brain areas as vaginal and clitoral stimulation. When a sexual partner touches, massages or nibbles a woman's breasts, Young said, this triggers the release of oxytocin in the woman's brain, just like what happens when a baby nurses. But in this context, the oxytocin focuses the woman's attention on her sexual partner, strengthening her desire to bond with this person.


http://www.livescience.com/23500-why-men-love-breasts.html

Now I wonder if a preference for breasts favours pair bonding leading to joint parenting. Whereas a preference for butts favours brief sexual encounters that will result in healthy offspring but at the expense of having a stable upbringing with both parents.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

I don't find boobs themselves to be a huge turn on for me. It's what the woman is like that can make them incredibly sexy. Again that's just for me and I don't think a *****'s opinion counts.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

For some reason I never really noticed just how big Greenland is :shock 

It's ****ing enormous!


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

TicklemeRingo said:


> For some reason I never really noticed just how big Greenland is :shock
> 
> It's ****ing enormous!


It's not really that big. It just looks that way on that certain style of map (mercator projection). Countries closer to the poles will look more stretched than ones towards the equator. It's the problem with having a flat map of a spherical world.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

scooby said:


> It's not really that *big*. It just looks that way on that certain style of map (mercator projection). Countries closer to the poles will look more *stretched* than ones towards the equator. It's the problem with having a* flat* map of a* spherical* world.


 Sorry I'm still thinking about boobs :blank


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

katy perry i love you


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

I like a man that can appreciate the beautiful curves of a woman's body.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

RiversEdge said:


> I like a man that can appreciate the beautiful curves of a woman's body.


I like a woman who has beautiful curves to be appreciated by a man :b


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

markwalters2 said:


> I like a woman who has beautiful curves to be appreciated by a man :b


That avatar picture of yours has distracted me and made me think of all kinds of appreciations.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

if you are a man and dont like boobs like for real you are either gay or asexual


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

If its too big that's a turn off for me.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Boobs make some guys horny, some guys are just horny anyway :stu


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Our nervous system is complicated.


We like to think we're complicated but we're just hamsters with a funkier looking wheel


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> Men who are into boobs were breastfed longer. :lol


Never breast feed but I like big boobs


Aribeth said:


> I don't understand guys who like small boobs. All my life I've seen every guy say they love big boobs. It became the normal thing to me and I kinda understand them. But now lately I've talked to a few guys who said that B/C is perfect, and D cup is too big. Lmao, what? Where did you guys come from?


I wouldn't say b/c is small that's average and on a petite woman they fan look big at that size


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> When you've figured this one out OP, try explain why some people love feet, tattoos or Louie CK.


Really though.... I have a bill burr channel on Pandora and he always comes up and I don't see the appeal... Pandora should have a feature where you can thumb down certain artist... I would pay a subscription for that


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Can you post a link to where this search came from?


http://www.complex.com/pop-culture/2014/12/butts-boobs-pornhub-insights-map-world


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

monotonous said:


> if you are a man and dont like boobs like for real you are either gay or asexual


Can't disagree on that one, personally.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

I prefer smaller breasts. They are not so much a turn on, but fun to jiggle and squeeze and feel cold nipples or suck on. Boobs are more of a toy to me. Turn on is like females stripping and being naked.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Who's not into boobs?.. I mean besides like, indigenous tribes and the like.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

I like it all, breasts, buttocks, legs, everything. My last g/f had flat chest and almost no *** and I still found her sexy and attractive. 

Why do you and others like breasts so much? Well some people instinctively realize they are erogenous zones for certain women, touching them turns them on and is an exciting part of foreplay and can help them reach orgasm (and have a more powerful one) if stimulated during sex.

Another thing I thought of - we are conditioned to like them because of the media/society/our peers. They are presented to us in a sexual context through tv and movies , magazines, womens clothing, porn. We see sex scenes of men (or another woman!) groping and sucking womens breasts and she moans and arches her back in pleasure. Pretty clear message there.

So we're pretty much trained from an early age to sexualize breasts. Maybe it would be less people into it this way without that influence.

Regardless of all that, they're just kind of fun to play with. Women even play with their own from time to time.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Aribeth said:


> I don't understand guys who like small boobs. All my life I've seen every guy say they love big boobs. It became the normal thing to me and I kinda understand them. But now lately I've talked to a few guys who said that B/C is perfect, and D cup is too big. Lmao, what? Where did you guys come from?


The only place where D is better than A, what a strange world.

I like them, but I like more a average to pretty face. Altough there are some bodies that huuummm ....


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

science says guys like big boobies because it shows the mother can provide nutrition for her offspring. same with "child bearing hips" its ingrain in our dna


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

If I'm stranded in the middle of the Sahara desert with a lactating woman, what is the etiquette?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Boobs don't turn me on. Like, at all. I'm like the 0.001% of guys that isn't turned on by breast in the slightest....


----------



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

Whose not? Why can't you like both?


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

Obviously it has some thing to do with breastfeeding as a child.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

boobs are scary. nikola tesla had a fear of round objects his whole life because they reminded him of his mother's boobs.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> This thread is missing something @gopherinferno


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

I read some article suggesting that women's breasts are swollen through adulthood because in the primate world, the female rear end swells to show the males she's capable of mating. And when we stood upright evolution made the breasts to be permanently enlarged as symbol of adulthood for mating, because our eyes are no longer face to butt.

That also might have something to do with guys having a thing for big booties. It's rare for female mammals to have visible breasts before they give birth. And studies show that men are wired to have their eyes drift to a woman's chest.

Personally it's the jiggliness that turns me on.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*!*



LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> I gave this a lot of thought because I Know whenever you post something like this, it is like opening a can of worms.
> 
> There is something about me that I don't understand. We all know that hormones make us sexual beings. But what causes us to gravitate to one body part over another?
> 
> ...


In regard to the silly reasons those people gave you with respect to why guy's like chests or tooshies, I agree; they're bull crap.

It's like that fortune teller stuff. They're trying to get you to believe in something that isn't real. It's a gag.

Being serious now, I don't know why some prefer racks over keesters.

I remember in my biology class-back when I was attending community college-we were discussing how animals tend to behave a certain way when trying to attract a mate of interest. Coincidentally, we happened to be looking at the mating ritual of the booby sea bird. Link to that video here (not graphic btw).

Anyway, the discussion lead on for us to discover that the female will either reject or accept the male's effort if she see's something she likes. What does that have to do with this? Well, my professor made a comment on how the female will judge the male not on whether or not he did the dance well, but rather on the traits/attributes that the male demonstraits to have. In this case, I'm assuming it would be things like size, form, agility, etc.-all of this so that her children will have good genes.

Now, in reality, it probably isn't totally that accurate description of what goes on in their head, but it's what we've come to understand based on what they've displayed in other instances.

So, this kind of reminded me of that, I guess, in that some of us are into boobs because of what are instincts react to. It sounds hard to make sense of, but they way I see it is that our brains interpret it as something for a reason aside from us recognizing it as "sexy". There has to be something that our body or mind instinctively likes for us to react the way we do, otherwise we would be getting turned on by anything and everything. And, it's not like I get turned on by _anything_ round-and if I do-it's because it reminded me of something I had seen before in something quite suggestive.

So, while I don't quite understand it myself, I'd like to think it's something we innately recognize and something each of us go after independently. We're all different, so we all go for something different. Hence the weird fetishes people can have...

This may or may not help in what you wanted to know, but just some food for thought.

Enjoy your day!

- T.R.G.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> @*McFly*
> She is beautiful. Do you know what the model's name is? Do you know how they make those HD gif files?


Tiddy McBigboobs?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

McFly said:


>


Looks like she'd be terrible at giving a hand job.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> The other day I did some research. It has always bothered me how some women wear low cut tops and yet they don't want men looking.... Even the ladies who say it's ok to look but not ok to stare bother me. The reason why it bothers me is because who decides on the line where the look becomes a stare? Obviously it is the woman who decides when the man crosses that line. She's probably going on her feelings.... "The way you look at me makes me feel creepy" I try to look away... Of course that tends to send the wrong message too. Because if I'm looking away she might think I'm bored with her, or preoccupied with someone else. Women all the time say, "make eye contact" But we all know how that is for a socially anxious person... I see it as a no win situation.
> 
> Anyways my research lead me to this Link:
> 
> ...


It depends on whether the person looking is hot, charming, and extroverted. For us, don't look at all. It's the safest option. Don't talk to them either. Or acknowledge their presence.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> That seems a little extreme, but I think I get where your coming from. Look at this way, that's the way I've always been and guess what no girl friend ever either.


Man, it's not extreme at all. That's really the way it works. If she's not attracted to you, she'll be mad that you're looking at her. Us unworthy men are supposed to be asexual, castrated, subhumans. We're not supposed to want sex, that's not for us, women just want us to not exist, bringing down their mood.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> What do you guys think about this stuff?


 Don't know really. I guess it's like asking why people have different hobbies or something. Not every man likes big butts (fuller hips and cheeks). The ones who don't will just never get it and the ones who do will never understand how any man could not be turned on by it.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Meh. I think it's like has already been said, ask ten different guys what they like and you might get ten different answers. I like women with wider hips. Idk why. Shoot me. That's just what I like. I find women with wider hips attractive. And I don't apologize for it. Boobs are attractive. I love them, in all shapes and sizes. I have dated women that've had A cups and I've been married to women that have had DD cups. I'm not picky. I loves me some boobies, in all shapes and in all sizes. That being said, I think some guys will jizz in their pants just at the sight of another woman's breasteses, and well, I'm not saying they're not a big deal...they are...but they're just breasts. Come on man. It's a woman with her shirt off, can you control yourself? Can you not have involuntary orgasms? Can you not cum on yourself because she has her shirt off? Omg dude seriously?


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

not a huge fan of big bewbs. Big curvy a** in the other hand.....


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't really find breasts attractive at all tbh, I mean they're fine, but they don't do anything for me and I think smaller ones are more attractive for me personally. I like buts and legs on women but I'm mostly androsexual. Interestingly I also like legs on guys if they're slim and/or long. I think my appreciation for them increased lately for some reason though I always liked them.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> If you feel that way then I don't think you've been watching enough youtube. Your right some women are like that. But not all of them. Some women are actually upset that there are women who are acting that way. And just to express it they go on youtube and talk about forever more. It takes a long time to make some of those videos. First there is the recording, second the editing, third the saving, plus the time it takes to upload. In all of the years I've been alive I have never seen so much gender war within it's self as I've seen of lately between females. There is a lot of mixed feelings going on these days.


You can't really trust what youtube videos like that say. People want followers, appealing to sex drives, or telling people what they want to hear, are an easy way to get followers. Plenty of women especially on youtube will make videos criticizing women's behavior to attract male followers who are bitter about the way women act, but those women making the videos probably do the same thing off camera.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I like big and smaller boobs. To me it depends more on how they look overall- shape, symmetry, in comparison to the rest of her body, etc.

I don't like ginormous boobs though.


----------



## BAC (Aug 16, 2015)

If a straight guy says that boobs do not turn him on, I will seriously not believe it what so ever. They're an important part of the feminine figure. If a straight guy says that they're not attracted to boobs, then that would mean that they wouldn't mind a girl having a flat, or masculine chest, and that just doesn't make any sense. Boobs don't have to be a huge turn on, but they are in fact an attractive trait of the female body. Now, of course not _all_ breasts are automatically attractive, as not all female bodies are attractive based on what kind of shape the girl happens to be in, but talking in a general sense, they are an attractive trait.

This is such a philosophical topic.. lol.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

BAC said:


> If a straight guy says that boobs do not turn him on, I will seriously not believe it what so ever. They're a big part of the feminine figure. If a straight guy says that they're not attracted to boobs, then that would mean that they wouldn't mind a girl having a flat, or masculine chest, and that just doesn't make any sense. Boobs don't have to be a huge turn on, but they are in fact an attractive trait of the female body. Now, of course not _all_ breasts are automatically attractive, as not all female bodies are attractive based on what kind of shape the girl happens to be in, but talking in a general sense, they are an attractive trait.
> 
> This is such a philosophical topic.. lol.


Maybe not every guy is as shallow as you.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Aribeth said:


> I don't understand guys who like small boobs. All my life I've seen every guy say they love big boobs. It became the normal thing to me and I kinda understand them. But now lately I've talked to a few guys who said that B/C is perfect, and D cup is too big. Lmao, what? Where did you guys come from?


One of my last gf's was very petite, she was 5'2" or 3", and she was an A maybe a B cup but they were very attractive, her boobs were a huge turn on for me. I think maybe part of it was because I found them to be attractive and that turned her on. She was really self-conscious about them, she didn't like them and I just loved them. Over some time I got her to be more relaxed about it. She really got off on me paying attention to them, it was very stimulating for her (and for me). They were a huge turn on.


----------



## BAC (Aug 16, 2015)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Maybe not every guy is as shallow as you.


My comment had absolutely nothing to do with being shallow or not. Did you misread what I said..?. The topic of this thread is obviously about physical attraction, so of course I'm going to speak to that topic. Explaining why a certain aspect of the female figure is generally attractive to straight guys doesn't make me shallow.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

BAC said:


> My comment had absolutely nothing to do with being shallow or not. Did you misread what I said..?. The topic of this thread is obviously about physical attraction, so of course I'm going to speak to that topic. Explaining why a certain aspect of the female figure is generally attractive to straight guys doesn't make me shallow.


Your assumption that's there's only one correct way for women to be attractive/only one correct 'figure' for men to be attracted to, to the point where you assume a guy is lying if he doesn't express the same interest as you.


----------



## BAC (Aug 16, 2015)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Your assumption that's there's only one correct way for women to be attractive/only one correct 'figure' for men to be attracted to, to the point where you assume a guy is lying if he doesn't express the same interest as you.


Go back and re-read what I said. I didn't say or imply that there is only "one correct way for women to be attractive". Where you're getting that message from is beyond me.

I was only talking about why breasts are generally attractive to guys. There was nothing more to it than that. If a straight guy says that he is not attracted to breasts in general, then what is the alternative to that particular area of a girl's body? That alternative would be to not have breasts, and to have a flat chest instead. A flat chest vs having breasts is the difference between a guy's chest and a girl's chest. Seeing as we're talking about guys that are attracted to girls here, of course a guy would prefer breasts versus a more masculine chest. That preference is a level of attraction. So if a guy who is interested in the female body says that he has an indifference to breasts, I will not believe him. It doesn't have to be a huge turn on, but breasts are in fact part of the feminine figure, and as straight guys are attracted to feminine characteristics, it would follow that they would find them to be attractive to at least some degree.


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

Boobs initally don't do much for me. After more than 5 seconds of pondering though my interest peaks with them until yep, give me boobs!!

Ones that are too big are a turn off though, boring. Fake boobs are **** too, boringggggggggg. Plastic boobs ew.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Aribeth said:


> I don't understand guys who like small boobs. All my life I've seen every guy say they love big boobs. It became the normal thing to me and I kinda understand them. But now lately I've talked to a few guys who said that B/C is perfect, and D cup is too big. Lmao, what? Where did you guys come from?


I don't like big boobs. I am more of a butt person myself though, so any kind of boob isn't such a big deal to me as a nice butt.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah, I don't go crazy over breasts like some guys. I can still appreciate them as part of a woman's figure. But I don't lose it. Some guys I feel are acting. Playing their sexuality to friends because they don't know what else to talk about. Not to be cynical.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I don't know. I've always found them extremly attractive. But I like big feminine butts too. And small feminine butts.


----------



## BAC (Aug 16, 2015)

JustThisGuy said:


> Yeah, I don't go crazy over breasts like some guys. I can still appreciate them as part of a woman's figure. But I don't lose it. Some guys I feel are acting. Playing their sexuality to friends because they don't know what else to talk about. Not to be cynical.


I think that may be the case with some guys, though I think you could probably chalk that up to immaturity more than being disingenuous.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Uhm... I'm on the weird part of the Internet again...


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

BAC said:


> I think that may be the case with some guys, though I think you could probably chalk that up to immaturity more than being disingenuous.


That's pretty true. Could be more likely. "Yeah, and Chris--BOOBS!--was like, 'I ain't puttin' my hand in there.' And I--BOOBS!--was like, "Wuss!"


----------



## linzers (Dec 7, 2015)

Aribeth said:


> I don't understand guys who like small boobs. All my life I've seen every guy say they love big boobs. It became the normal thing to me and I kinda understand them. But now lately I've talked to a few guys who said that B/C is perfect, and D cup is too big. Lmao, what? Where did you guys come from?


Small boob lover here, I prefer smaller from A-C. I don't mind bigger boobs, as long as they aren't too big. 
To me it just forms the body better. Say when a girl bends over, with small boobs they don't droop down into this gross water drop shape.

As for nipples, lighter coloured, slightly puffy, small-medium size is my fav.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Too much talk going on in this thread.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

McFly said:


> Too much talk going on in this thread.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


o god


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Because some guys prefer asss while other guys prefer boobies. 

I care more about asss to be honest. Boobies don't do as much for me.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

naturals look better than ones pumped up with silicon that makes them so stiff you could hammer a nail in with them... ans they hardly jiggle. not much attracting about those IMO. some nipples coloirs r sized change preferences too.

you could be a boobs guy or an as# guy. but it depends on the boobs or [email protected] legs can be a turn on too.. its all subjective


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

Wow.. Men who like big boobs don't want families and are classified as being poor..

They surely are correct. 

I'm guilty.


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

Because some are liars. All men are turned on by boobs.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> I don't think all fake boobs look bad but it tends to turn me off for a different reason. I like it natural, not manufactured. A woman is not content with her body if she's getting them done... Most of the time I think it's ridiculous. Maybe If she had cancer and had to have them removed. That would be the only way I think plastic surgery on boobs is understandable. Just how I feel.


I think youre right to some degrtee. I think that if they have them artificually enlarged like that , some of the idea behind it is .... so that they think bigger boobs are more attractive to men.

its the female equivalent when guys work out to get bigger muscles. some of that is because you feel better, satisfies a personal goal... but some other intention is because they think that the women will find it more attractive... well news.... some women dislike muscles.. ad some find it a turn off, same as some guys like you adn me find fake plastic bobs a turn off too. some women may even like stick thin men... so its the personal preference again.

the other thing is tho... you can get padded bras. ones filled up with gel to create the appearance of bigger boobs. but that only goes so far... until its taken of adn you see the effect not what you thought.

imagine that men walked around with t'shirts that were filled padded gel to make it look as if they had a big chest and biceps.... until they remove it... they'd get laughed at for ''kidding'' people on, but thats what padded gel bras are doing to some degree.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

I think it's total bull :/


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

linzers said:


> Small boob lover here, I prefer smaller from A-C. I don't mind bigger boobs, as long as they aren't too big.
> To me it just forms the body better. Say when a girl bends over, with small boobs they don't droop down into this gross water drop shape.
> 
> As for nipples, lighter coloured, slightly puffy, small-medium size is my fav.


Gotta agree with everything here..especially the part about the water drop shape. That's a good way to describe it. Not very attractive IMO. Too bad that this idea of bigger breasts is something women think will make them more desirable to men. How many beautiful breasts have been ruined because of this? Stop feeling inadequate ladies...and realize that your true form is much more attractive than you think. :mushy


----------



## Blue2015 (Jul 3, 2015)

Boobs turn all straight men on; though there are variations.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Why Do Boobs Turn Some Men on, and others Not?


Might as well ask why some people like vanilla and others strawberry, or why some like warm weather while others prefer cold. It's all about personal preference, and there's no definitive scientific explanation for that. Most likely it's a complex combination of many factors including biological, evolutionary, hereditary and environmental.

I'm really not a "boob guy" myself, at least in the sense that I very much dislike large breasts. I don't like big butts either -- I'm very strongly attracted to thinner women. And I think that might have a lot to do with environmental factors during early puberty, which have overridden that primal, evolutionary drive to find a "fertile" mate. And part of it may well be the fact that I simply don't want children so "fertility" is actually a negative to me. Another factor could be that I hit puberty in the mid 90's when breast implants seemed to be all the rage, but I always thought they looked fake and disgusting. Like I said, it's probably a complex combination of a multitude of different factors.

And I wouldn't worry about generalizations, because they tend to be wrong about a great many individuals. Liking breasts definitely doesn't make you "poor" or "not a family man" -- that's just silly. :laugh:


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

cuz boobs


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

I came for the Bewbs!


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

I'm more of a leg and butt man. :yes


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Maslow said:


> I'm more of a leg and butt man. :yes


Me too but a bad day of looking at boobs beats a good day at work!


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

How can any real man not be turned on by those succulent mounds of flesh?


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Lt. Frank Drebin: [describing Jane; voice-over] I couldn't believe it was her. It was like a dream. But there she was, just as I remembered her. That delicately beautiful face. And a body that could melt a cheese sandwich from across the room. And breasts that seemed to say... "Hey! Look at these!" She was the kind of woman who made you want to drop to your knees and thank God you were a man! She reminded me of my mother, all right. No doubt about it.
Ed Hocken: Frank, snap out of it! You're looking at her like she was your mother for Christ's sake!


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> There are plenty of pictures. But I started this thread about my obsession.


Props to the boobmaster! :grin2:


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


>


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Katy Perry is Hot but I think sometime in her life she must have fallen down and bumped her head. :lol


She was the daughter of a pastor.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

When I was in my adolescent days, I use to get turned off by nipples. I like boobs. But I prefer woman to wear bikini or bra. Once they take them off to expose their nipples, it turns me off. As I got older, I eventually gave in and like fully exposed nipples out of conditioning. Although unlike most men, I still find big boobs a turnoff. I prefer smaller boobs. Even to the point that they are flat chested. In general I think I just appreciate a slender tone female figure as a whole rather than the boobs itself. Having big boobs ruin that proportion. That is why I never really get turn on going to strip clubs and intrigued how turned on they get when I go with other friends. I think same with seeing most porn stars. It all seems very superficial.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Pogowiff said:


> When I was in my adolescent days, I use to get turned off by nipples. *I like boobs. But I prefer woman to wear bikini or bra. Once they take them off to expose their nipples, it turns me off. As I got older, I eventually gave in and like fully exposed nipples out of conditioning. Although unlike most men, I still find big boobs a turnoff. I prefer smaller boobs. Even to the point that they are flat chested.* In general I think I just appreciate a slender tone female figure as a whole rather than the boobs itself. Having big boobs ruin that proportion. That is why I never really get turn on going to strip clubs and intrigued how turned on they get when I go with other friends. I think same with seeing most porn stars. It all seems very superficial.


Hmm weird, same pretty much.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Some say it is rude for a man to stare at a Woman's chest. Then why is she showing cleavage? I understand that there are a few women out there have trouble covering them up, but I dare say most can if they want too. I think it's getting crazy when you see articles like this! http://www.wikihow.com/Stop-Staring-at-a-Girl's-Boobs I think some people on the Internet must think I am the type that stars at a woman's chest while talking too her. Actually I have trouble looking at her at all. When I talk to another person, I often glance around the room, or at the floor, then back at them... The only place I can stare is at a picture or video, and even then sometimes I look other places..... For example if I try watching a dance video, I can watch for a short while and soon I start looking for something else. :stu I guess that is a sign that I have some sort of social anxiety. :stu


Lol don't question just find that special gal who enjoys the attention...

This is you in 5 years:


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Thanks for the confidence boost. :lol


Lol anytime!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> I gave this a lot of thought because I Know whenever you post something like this, it is like opening a can of worms.
> 
> There is something about me that I don't understand. We all know that hormones make us sexual beings. But what causes us to gravitate to one body part over another?
> 
> ...


it's biology, men are turned on by big boobs because they associate it with breast feeding ability subconsciously


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't find boobs pumped full of silicon good. some of them look so stiff you could hammer a nail in with them and its just a turn off and they don't jiggle much. seriously. .. you think its more attractive to be stuffed full of carcinogenic plastic? 

natural ones look way better and size isn't much important to me. and natural ones jiggle better and this can be a turn on.


----------

